# raw meat sometimes



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

hey there i was curious on this question? would it be ok to give my 4-5 month old put a slab of raw meat every once in a while? like i was thinking once a week or so? everytime i cook she sits and watches me and sometimes it hard to resist haha


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

What does she normally eat? kibble? mixing types can upset their stomach. But yes raw meat in general is not only ok but great. Mine eats nothing but raw meat and veggies and some dairy. Their stomachs are naturally acidic to break down raw meats and bones and kill any bacteria. But if they are use to kibble, they might have some runny stool.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Some raw is better than no raw in my opinion! Some dogs can handle mixing raw and kibble in the same meal and some cannot. See what works for your pup!


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

shes currently on iams puppy large breed, soon as i get low im gonna switch to a better brand just not sure what yet


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

Our Breeder uses RAW , but our pup eats both kibble and raw, thats how she came to us.. I usually give her chicken back at lunch and mix kibble and raw the other two meals..
stools are fine and she eats it right up!


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

I gave me puppy a chicken wing and liver a few weeks ago and she devoured it happily. I gave it to her again a couple of weeks ago and the week after she started being sick so my wife thought it was from the food. 

I'm going to wait until she's at least 6 months before I start giving her pieces of raw meat again. I won't go fully raw but I'll giver her a piece or two every week along with kibble and veggies.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

YORCHI said:


> I gave me puppy a chicken wing and liver a few weeks ago and she devoured it happily. I gave it to her again a couple of weeks ago and the week after she started being sick so my wife thought it was from the food.
> 
> I'm going to wait until she's at least 6 months before I start giving her pieces of raw meat again. I won't go fully raw but I'll giver her a piece or two every week along with kibble and veggies.


Liver is probably what caused the dog to "get sick" whatever that means. It's rich. Needs to be fed in moderation.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

The liver was when she was 8 weeks, and I only gave her a tiny amount. Like the equivalent of one or two strips of bacon. I didn't give her any liver after that and she got sick at 11 weeks.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

AnyaGSD said:


> Their stomachs are naturally acidic to break down raw meats and *bones* and kill any bacteria.


Make sure it is UNCOOKED bone though. Just wanted that to be clear. Never give a dog any meat that contains bones that have been cooked. The bones can splinter into shards and pierce the dogs stomach and intestines, resulting in thousands of $$$ in surgery and/or potential death. I know we're discussing a RAW diet, which would mean uncooked, but I can't assume that everyone who reads this thread will understand that.

My dogs have been exclusively raw fed for 4 years now and are thriving. When on kibble, they were on Orijen, Acana, Innova EVO, and Wellness CORE, all of which are grain-free and higher protein content. On raw, they can be fed all sorts of frozen and thawed meat and uncooked bones, etc. And yes, like someone else said, they only need a little bit of organ meat and liver each day, and liver IS very rich and can cause runny stool, unless it is balanced out with meat with higher bone content, as the digested bone is what helps solidify their stool.

Hope that helps! Let us know if you have any other questions. Good luck!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

YORCHI said:


> The liver was when she was 8 weeks, and I only gave her a tiny amount. Like the equivalent of one or two strips of bacon. I didn't give her any liver after that and she got sick at 11 weeks.



That is a lot of liver. My 60lb dog didn't eat that much in one sitting without having diarrhea.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure she would love a raw meaty bone whenever you can give them to her!


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> That is a lot of liver. My 60lb dog didn't eat that much in one sitting without having diarrhea.


oh wow, I had no idea. I haven't given it to her anytime since then and I won't give it to her anymore. Thanks for letting me know it was too much.


----------

